# Do you think it;s very difficult to enter medical College?



## Sakuse

Do you think it;s very difficult to enter medical College? I want to graduate and I really want to go to medical college. Perhaps you have some tips for this?


----------



## tidehunter

Haha sure you need it


----------



## SamSteward

Hey! It's not that hard. The most important thing is to be ready to study in a medical college. Many people enter a medical college, and unfortunately, they understand that medicine is not right for them. Medicine is a very difficult specialization. If you want to do a medical college, I recommend you choose one with a lot of practice. I went to ASA College in Florida, and I also learned how to earn a bachelor's degree. I personally really liked this college and medicine. Medicine is much more interesting at this college. I recommend you to try your luck at entering ASA College. Btw is not as hard as it seems to be. Good luck!


----------



## reesekPal

The most important advice I can give you is that if you want to attend medical college, you should understand that you have to devote your whole life to this. Firstly, the training will be very long, and you will not be able to earn money for about 3-4 years because you will spend all your free time studying... And you need to enter a medical college when you dream of becoming a highly qualified doctor who wants to help people. Because of these two points, I did not enter a medical college. Still, I flew to Prague to gain knowledge in cinematography.


----------

